# Insulating deer blind



## realunlucky (Feb 4, 2009)

Foam like they use before they put up siding that stuff is pretty cheap. You could try folding windows with magnets to hold them in the up position

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## tjd60449 (Jun 30, 2012)

Pictures? It may help what's wrong with plain old pink panther?

Sent from my HTC6525LVW using Tapatalk


----------



## kolsonashley (Aug 31, 2015)

will try and upload pics when i get better service, it keeps saying error. im thinking about pink panther. wanting something cheap and effective


----------



## kolsonashley (Aug 31, 2015)

looking at the foam boards and it looks like it would work. much cheaper than the duct board, which is 36 dollars per sheet vs 16 dollars a sheet


----------



## bronco611 (May 3, 2009)

I have windows in mine that are hinged at the top . when closed there is a 1x3/4 strip that is nailed down for it to close against. the window has a trim around the inside edge that is 1x3/4 and when you push it open you use a 10 inch piece of the trim strip to prop the window open with. the prop board goes under the window trim to the nailed down strip and serves as a brace to hold the window open. it also allows the window to second as a rain shield and sun shield. when the window is closed they are latched shut with screen door hook and eye latch set. I always lock my stand and latch all windows when not in use or in the off season to keep all critters out. Looks like the old windows on and old chicken coop.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

My windows are hinged at the bottom & just fold down, nothing to hook or prop to keep them open. I also have tint on 1/2 of my windows
so the deer don't see movement, has worked great.


----------



## ego260 (Dec 26, 2011)

1/2" polystyrene rigid foam. It's the white styrofoam looking board. It's for below grade use and has the same r-value as the pink rigid foam board that is used for above ground application. It cost about 2 dollars for a 4x8 sheet vs 8 dollars for the pink board. It's what I put in mine. I do not put insulation in for heat retention but to absorb sound. If the blind is is airtight it will get plenty warm with a heater.


----------



## socallies23 (Apr 5, 2011)

I had a buddy who lived in a camper and used bubble wrap and then a silver spa cover that was for reflective purposes he was really warm he said in extreme low temps warming by body heat only. Also very light and easy to work with?


----------



## kolsonashley (Aug 31, 2015)

The bubble wrap sounds interesting


----------

